

Aftermath of the Pirate Bay trial: Peter Sundes plea in his own words - melpomene
http://falkvinge.net/2012/07/06/aftermath-of-the-pirate-bay-trial-peter-sundes-plea-in-his-own-words/

======
melpomene
The original post in Swedish can be found here:
<http://blog.brokep.com/2012/07/04/nadeansokan/>

